# s/o Craigslist crazies...



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

The one and only response from my Craigslist ad has been this:

_FYI, be carefull when taking meat from strangers, someone might try to poison your dog. There are heteful folks out there._


WTF?! I never thought of that, but really how would you know if it was poisoned or not?

Should I remove the part from the post saying the meat is for my dog??


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I have thought about it and I kind of just pushed the thought in the back of my head. I won't lie though, it makes me somewhat uneasy. I just have to hope people aren't that evil..


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, and seeing as how I would be going to their place to pick it up... well, lets just say I will know where they live.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

oh Oh. It is not nice. I hope it not happen, but I don't know if I want to feed it now. 
I think you can also see what kind ogf people you are getting it from. 
Oh well another concern now. Nice!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I think you guys are all putting your dogs lifes at risk, People are dumb a** crazy out there, don't you read, or watch the news?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe just phrase the ad differently? Don't write that it's for your dog? Maybe just say you want freezer burnt meats/etc, but don't specify (or just say it's for yourself).


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

:suspicious: Talk about being pessimistic...

There are a lot of crazy people out there. BUT, believe it or not - I still believe that the majority of humankind is not evil.


----------



## SonjaWi (Jan 19, 2011)

I might sound harsh but I rather spent 50 dollars on my dogs nutrition than taking a chance with "mistery meat" from strangers. Yes, there are some bad people out there. 

Responsible dog owners should be able to afford feeding their animal. Otherwise, you should not really have a dog...but that's just my opinion. Stones throwing, please, in this direction :becky:

Its not worth the risk for me. One crazy person is enough to make my dog sick. This has nothing to do with being pessimistic, its just risk evaluation. For me, not worth it. Others might think different. I would not walk at night certain streets in certain cities alone either - others might decide to do so.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

SonjaWi said:


> I might sound harsh but I rather spent 50 dollars on my dogs nutrition than taking a chance with "mistery meat" from strangers. Yes, there are some bad people out there.
> 
> Responsible dog owners should be able to afford feeding their animal. Otherwise, you should not really have a dog...but that's just my opinion. Stones throwing, please, in this direction :becky:
> 
> Its not worth the risk for me. One crazy person is enough to make my dog sick. This has nothing to do with being pessimistic, its just risk evaluation. For me, not worth it. Others might think different. I would not walk at night certain streets in certain cities alone either - others might decide to do so.


You really shouldn't post if you're not going to say anything of value. I can darn well afford to feed my dog prime choice meat, but there is nothing wrong with trying to save unwanted meat from a landfill. 

Take your attitude elsewhere and don't imply that we aren't responsible owners just because we hate to see meat wasted. 

Get off your high horse.


----------



## miikeb (Jan 27, 2011)

Sure, and don't buy a freezer because someone could have just made it in to a bomb. Also, don't go to someones house to test drive a used car...they might rape and murder you etc etc etc. You really cannot live your life afraid of these random possibilities.

My personal policy is to be kind and courteous to everyone that offers me meats etc but if I am a little sketched out by anything I will just take the meat, say thank you and throw it away at home. If I am offering to buy it, I will just tell them no thanks.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Guess what, crazy people also work with packaging meat. There was a huge scandal here in Sweden a while ago, where people found shards of glass in their chicken. 

There is also the dioxin scare going on right now in Germany and some neighbouring countries. Many animals, mainly pigs, have been fed a food contaminated with dioxin.

Guess we just have to stop feeding our dogs. :noidea:


----------



## SonjaWi (Jan 19, 2011)

MissusMac said:


> You really shouldn't post if you're not going to say anything of value. I can darn well afford to feed my dog prime choice meat, but there is nothing wrong with trying to save unwanted meat from a landfill.
> 
> Take your attitude elsewhere and don't imply that we aren't responsible owners just because we hate to see meat wasted.
> 
> Get off your high horse.


As I have said, others might have different opinions, and everybody is entitled to them. You don't know me, I don't know you. I am not on a "high horse". I unfortunately have known people complaining how expensive their dog is, that say they can't afford raw feeding, but spend in a heartbeat 100 dollars on a designer jeans. So, I know these kind of dog owners. I did not say you are one of them.

Its very easy. If you are worried about the fact that somebody could mess with meat they give you, don't use it. If you are not worried about it, use it.
But don't ask about the possibility in a discussion if you don't like the idea that some people might be opposed to it. 

You got your reasons, I got mine. I did not mean to insult anyone.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Considering that all the meat I get is always deeply frozen and packaged, it seems hard to believe they could really poison the meat. That and they don't know why I'm getting the meat so they have no reason to poison it unless they want me dead. And for all they know I'm a struggling mother trying to feed her children, so they'd have to be pretty sick to be poisoning the meat.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

SonjaWi said:


> I might sound harsh but I rather spent 50 dollars on my dogs nutrition than taking a chance with "mistery meat" from strangers. Yes, there are some bad people out there.
> 
> Responsible dog owners should be able to afford feeding their animal. Otherwise, you should not really have a dog...but that's just my opinion. Stones throwing, please, in this direction :becky:
> 
> Its not worth the risk for me. One crazy person is enough to make my dog sick. This has nothing to do with being pessimistic, its just risk evaluation. For me, not worth it. Others might think different. I would not walk at night certain streets in certain cities alone either - others might decide to do so.


I am agree with you. For the amount of meat that I got for $65, I don't need to take any chances. I spend so much more feeding my dogs and cats every month.
Even my cat jumped in the car to smell the meat when we got home with it.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

You purposefully chose not to be constructive at all in your original response and DID imply that anyone who posts looking for meat on CL can't afford to feed their dogs. It was rude and you should just own it. Watch what you say.

I do agree, however, that if you can't afford to feed your dog you shouldn't have one. But I think that goes without saying.

Anyway, back on topic, I think I'll revise my ad to exclude the part that it is meat for my dog.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

MissusMac said:


> You purposefully chose not to be constructive at all in your original response and DID imply that anyone who posts looking for meat on CL can't afford to feed their dogs. It was rude and you should just own it. Watch what you say.
> 
> I do agree, however, that if you can't afford to feed your dog you shouldn't have one. But I think that goes without saying.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, I think I'll revise my ad to exclude the part that it is meat for my dog.



I see nothing wrong with Sonja's post. She was stating her opinion and this is an open forum.....therefor.......all opinions are welcome

Do I have some worry about CL ads? Yes.....but I'd use my best judgement upon receiving said free meat and make my decision from there. Thats all you can do. 

I don't necessarily view people posting CL ads for free meat as people who can't afford their dogs........but people who are looking to help out those who would alternatively just throw out their freezer burned/old meat. Its going towards a good use, and I see no harm in that.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Very true. I can most definitely afford my dogs. I can afford to sometimes buy my dogs organic meat, or meat from Whole Foods. I can afford to buy rabbit, venison and goat chunks from My Pet Carnivore or Hare Today. I can afford to buy a brand new freezer for my dogs' meat. I do not post for meat on craigslist because I am short on cash. I do so because I feel like I live in a community and I see nothing wrong with taking meat off someone's hands if it would otherwise go into the dumpster. 

I do sometimes worry about a crazy poisoning the food, but I also do not live my life in fear. I am not paranoid. I choose not to live that life. Like I said before, I truly believe most people are good people.


----------



## SonjaWi (Jan 19, 2011)

MissusMac said:


> You purposefully chose not to be constructive at all in your original response and DID imply that anyone who posts looking for meat on CL can't afford to feed their dogs. It was rude and you should just own it. Watch what you say.
> 
> I do agree, however, that if you can't afford to feed your dog you shouldn't have one. But I think that goes without saying.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, I think I'll revise my ad to exclude the part that it is meat for my dog.


I might have to add I am not a native speaker. What would come across in my mothertongue as cheeky, might be very differently received here. I can't say more than mea culpa. I will watch what I say, but I won't let nobody beat me up about something, especially when I stated that I did not mean to insult nobody. For a German native who is only here for a short amount of time, I think I am doing pretty good.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I consider myself a pretty paranoid person, but I don't really worry about people poisoning meat to give to me. At least, not anymore than I worry about restaurant workers poisoning my food, people sending anthrax in the mail, etc. I can afford to feed my dogs. At least, I can afford the basic meats. I'd love to feed venison, but it isn't sold in stores. I'd love other game meats, but can't afford them at 8 bucks a pound. I see nothing wrong with posting ads in hope of adding some variety to my dogs diet.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You guys might find all that good meat if you join a raw food co-op closest to you! Just sayin!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SonjaWi said:


> I might have to add I am not a native speaker. What would come across in my mothertongue as cheeky, might be very differently received here. I can't say more than mea culpa. I will watch what I say, but I won't let nobody beat me up about something, especially when I stated that I did not mean to insult nobody. For a German native who is only here for a short amount of time, I think I am doing pretty good.


i am not native to america, either, although i have been here long enough to understand vernacular and 'cheeky'....

i'm not sure why people get offended.....but, we all have triggers....

your post wasn't cheeky, in my opinion.....i think the words 'responsible owners' probably ruffled some feathers, but forums are not for the faint of heart, either...

it doesn't hurt that i happen to agree with you....

there are a few reasons i don't put ads on craigs list...i think there are others worse off than i am....who need this food...whether for themselves or their dogs or their children......and we who have the means to purchase food for our dogs.......just because we can, doesn't mean we should...

and, there really are some nasty people out there....and i'm neither a pessimist nor an optimist.....for some, the cup is half full, for others the cup is half empty...i don't own a cup...but i do read the papers and i do listen to people.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MissusMac said:


> You really shouldn't post if you're not going to say anything of value. I can darn well afford to feed my dog prime choice meat, but there is nothing wrong with trying to save unwanted meat from a landfill.
> 
> Take your attitude elsewhere and don't imply that we aren't responsible owners just because we hate to see meat wasted.
> 
> Get off your high horse.


do you think 'get off your high horse' is not attitude?

she wasn't implying you weren't responsible.

there is no need to get defensive just because someone disagrees with you...

and just an fyi...that you would go to their homes just means you're an easier target for harm...that's what happened to the last two people in seattle who answered an ad off of craigs list...i believe one was a car....


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> You guys might find all that good meat if you join a raw food co-op closest to you! Just sayin!



You mean the Yahoo group posted?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Unfortunately there is no Co-Op in St. Louis.  There is one listed, but it is not active.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Kansas_City_BARF I found this one on another place I have bookmarked and it is a active group for surrounding areas and states.


----------



## sarweim (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, the closest co-op here is a few hours. And honestly, I think most of us are probably capable of forming fairly decent impressions from people we meet, and can decide from there if they'd trust the person with their dog's health and life. I'm, personally, not a big fan of paying $3.99/lb+ for a basic cut of beef around here, but would love to add that as part of the variety in my dog's meal. I don't even like to pay that for my OWN meats!! So we rarely have steak. But, if someone is cleaning out their freezer, and they'd otherwise toss it in the garbage, it does us both a favor. All good in my book! Everyone I've met through my ads has been spectacular and super friendly. And absolutely FASCINATED that I feed my dogs "real" food!! Though, I don't always mention that it's raw - depends on how receptive they seem.

In fact... I've got another local "fish" on the line right now... Wife says "It's gotta go!" and he's saying, "But that'd be a waste!" Saw my ad and went, "Ah ha!" They're both happy. See? It's even good for marital relations! :tongue:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you understand how a co-op works? Its not a store full of stuff, its a database of items listed at certain times and you order it when it is available. People who order in that database will then form a transportation train from the drop point of where that product is being dropped.You could live at the other end of the state and still order stuff from the co-op.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Do you understand how a co-op works? Its not a store full of stuff, its a database of items listed at certain times and you order it when it is available. People who order in that database will then form a transportation train from the drop point of where that product is being dropped.You could live at the other end of the state and still order stuff from the co-op.


Again, people assume I know nothing. Yes, I know what a co-op is. There is no co-op currently set up in St. Louis.


----------



## sarweim (Jan 2, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Do you understand how a co-op works? Its not a store full of stuff, its a database of items listed at certain times and you order it when it is available. People who order in that database will then form a transportation train from the drop point of where that product is being dropped.You could live at the other end of the state and still order stuff from the co-op.


And the closest drop point to me is three or four hours away.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I wan't answering to you BrownieM! I can't believe you have no one living closer to you! I live in a little town and I have about 5 people who belong to our co-op! We take turns picking up stuff in Seattle if I'm not the only one getting stuff from this far North. Oh Well, you really miss out then.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

sarweim said:


> And the closest drop point to me is three or four hours away.


Typically, the drop point changes with each order. It depends on who was in charge of it and if they have a friend with a loading dock LOL!

Whiteleo, Magicre, Saraj2878, and I all belong to the same co-op (along with several other members here). Re and I live about 2 1/2 - 3 hours away from Whiteleo. Sara lives about 5 1/2 hours from Whiteleo (on a good day). I think that the most any of us has had to drive to pick up an order is maybe two hours. 

I think that one of the best parts about co-ops is that people are so willing to help each other out. FOr example, if an order delivery was in Tacoma, and it needed to get to Whiteleo way up north, we would work out a transport plan. THis might include "Betty" from the same town as Whiteleo picking her order along with several other people living in various spots north of Tacoma. Betty would pick spots along the way to meet the others and give them their orders. Whiteleo's order is delivered safe and sound. And the next time Betty and Whiteleo order something and delivery is in the southend, Whiteleo will re-pay the favor.

I bet you have people near you that you could work with. And if you don't, I'd STILL join up. Our co-op offers stuff that you would have a hard time finding in a grocery store. Venison, llama, goat, green tripe, etc. It would be totally worth the 3 hour trip if you bought a ton of the weird stuff when it came up.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I will look into the Kansas City co-op, but if I have to drive more than 1 hour I'm not doin' it. I just don't have time to do that kind of driving with grad. classes and my practicum hours. Plus, I get plenty of variety already. (Venison, rabbit, pork, beef, fish, green tripe, goat, lamb and mutton).

It truly is bizarre that there is no co-op for st. louis raw feeders. I recently met up with some raw feeders in the area and we talked about setting up our own - we'll see how that goes LOL. For whatever reason, raw feeding in St. Louis is more difficult than in other areas. Luckily, I don't mind spending $3.00/pound for certain meats through My Pet Carnivore, who delivers in my area once a month. I can get grass fed beef for around $3.00/pound, which IMO, really isn't bad for grass fed. I am slowly building my connections, though. My mom boards her horse at a stable that has cows. She's going to see if I could get a deal on their beef. I have been meaning to contact a meat wholesale distributor in the area as well.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Some people seem to have a hard time believing it when people say they don't have access to a co op, but I know how these people feel.

I live in a remote area. I wouldn't mind driving the two hours to a pick up, but it isn't worth it here. There is one in the Sacramento area. There is really nothing special available from them. Most of the meats are ground. The only "unusual" meat available is rabbit. There pick up days and locations are the same every month. They are on Thursdays- I have to work. There are two more relatively close co ops, but there pick up days are also weekdays. They also specialize in organic meats. As much as I'd love to be able to feed them, they cost twice as much as what I am feeding now and it just isn't feasible.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

A lot of people won't drive two hours just to get a better price on meat. I wouldn't. I'd spend $40 on gas anyway. 

I personally would go to pick up meat from someone, I would go with my boyfriend just to be safe, and I would judge the person's character. A lot of people are just hunters that have too much meat on their hands to deal with and sometimes it is too old and freezerburnt to eat. I always bring my dog, too, just in case people think I am baiting pit bulls with raw meat (yes I have had someone accuse me of doing that with an online ad).

And people need to stop taking small remarks as a personal attack here. It's dog food.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You see thats the good part when you are in the transport team everyone pitches in for your gas! Hubby does a lot of my trains because I work and all the women love him, the last big train we did was for venison and he came home with cash in his pocket and people still kept trying to send me gas money through paypal, I sent it back. There was no way I was going to accept $50.00 for gas for meat I was getting and dropping off on the way home. Its too bad you guys look at co-ops so negatively, its the best thing that has kept my 3 freezers full.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> You see thats the good part when you are in the transport team everyone pitches in for your gas! Hubby does a lot of my trains because I work and all the women love him, the last big train we did was for venison and he came home with cash in his pocket and people still kept trying to send me gas money through paypal, I sent it back. There was no way I was going to accept $50.00 for gas for meat I was getting and dropping off on the way home. Its too bad you guys look at co-ops so negatively, its the best thing that has kept my 3 freezers full.


Nope, not here. Everybody meets at one spot, on a designated time. The only person who has offered to do a team type thing has been me.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess maybe we are just so big and we have the best organizer who put this whole group together! That really sucks and I wouldn't even consider that a co-op as a real co-op works together.

A co-op in anything............works together.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I guess maybe we are just so big and we have the best organizer who put this whole group together! That really sucks and I wouldn't even consider that a co-op as a real co-op works together.
> 
> A co-op in anything............works together.


Yeah, I am hoping to start another in my area some day.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't look at co-ops negatively! :smile: I simply have no experience with one as I cannot find one. I have met a lot of raw feeders though and we have been pooling our resources a bit!


----------

